# Trinitarian Bible Society - New KJV Edition



## bookslover (Mar 20, 2009)

Most of you probably know about this already, but I've noticed a new (or newish) edition of the KJV at the website of the venerable Trinitarian Bible Society. It has:

1. The KJV text in a modern font (Windsor)
2. "The Epistle Dedicatory" 
3. "The Translators to the Reader" 
4. A glossary of archaic words
5. A Bible reading plan
6. The 1650 Metrical Psalms
7. Two ribbon markers
8. Bound in Calfskin leather

and:

9. Only $32 for all this (with shipping, $40)

Now, that's a deal.

I especially like the idea of the document "The Translators to the Reader" being included, since (1) it usually is not found in editions of the KJV and (2) it's contents will let a lot of the air out of the KJV Only movement (the translators [I paraphrase]: "No, as a matter of fact, we didn't set out to create a Bible translation from scratch.")

I'm thinking of getting one - and I'm a committed ESV guy!

Anyone have one? Any thoughts?

A question: how big is it?


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd get one, but it doesn't have a center-column cross reference. If that's ever included I'll be sure to get one.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish the Trinitarian Bible Society printed a Bible like the one you described with the Psalter from the Book of Common Prayer instead of the 1650 Metrical Psalms. I may get one for personal use but it would not be an aide in corporate worship.
As an aside the Trinitarian Bible Society's Nepali language New Testament is a blessing to friends in Burma and Thailand who are ethnically Nepalese.


----------



## BG (Mar 21, 2009)

Link?


----------



## ADKing (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the TBS Bibles. I recently bought one for my wife. It is nice using it for reading and singing even in our family worship. Having the Epistle Dedicatory and the Translators to the Readers is a nice touch that is hard to find in other AV editions these days. They are well produced. Unfortunately some of the leather ones with the Psalter are a bit too small for me to use when preaching.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 21, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Link?!!



Their sales site




isn't the best. I can't link to the page with these particular Bibles on it. You'll need to look under "Standard Text Bibles" and then the Windsor line. 

I like the idea, but since they dont' have the reference system, I'm not so tempted.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 21, 2009)

Try this link:

http://www.tbs-sales.org/site/sales...ndard+Text+Bibles&backlink=category.asp?id2=9

*Edit* - I ordered a copy. I can post some better pics when it comes in.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2009)

They need to get a new web designer.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 21, 2009)

I think I'm even more excited by the $12 hardback with metrical psalms. What a great Bible to give away!


----------



## etexas (Mar 21, 2009)

Gotta love TBS! Oddly Mark Bertrand and I (the ultimate Bible snobs  both love the TBS NT Paragraph Edition in the red vinyl cover.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 21, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> They need to get a new web designer.



Why would you need a modern web designer when you have a good 20 year old design?


----------



## etexas (Mar 21, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > They need to get a new web designer.
> ...


Yup! It has that nice Commodore 64 look too it!


----------



## bookslover (Mar 21, 2009)

etexas said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



Saving money on web designs is probably one way they keep their Bibles so inexpensive.


----------



## ke4cci (Jun 5, 2009)

I have the 25UT Calfskin Black Windsor, as good as any Cambridge I have bought in the last few years


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 5, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> They need to get a new web designer.




... and also start selling the NKJV, ESV, and NASB.


----------



## LeeJUk (Jun 5, 2009)

I recently got one of these actually  

though it's hardback instead of calfskin or whatever. but it has all the same contents you describe.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 6, 2009)

Stephen L Smith said:


> ... and also start selling the NKJV, ESV, and NASB.



Have you read their mission statement?


----------



## ke4cci (Jun 10, 2009)

I really love the "windsor" text layout, but wish it had the "concord" features.Maybe some day.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks! Just ordered one. A good price for a solid bible, which comes in handy during these times. Review can be found here.


----------



## SolaGratia (Jun 10, 2009)

et said:


> Gotta love TBS! Oddly Mark Bertrand and I (the ultimate Bible snobs  both love the TBS NT Paragraph Edition in the red vinyl cover.



I got a chance to visit Mark Bertrand studio in Sioux Falls, South Dakota last year. I check out all his Bible collection and guess what we spent the time talking about: Bibles, Binding and Designs. I concluded that the Italians, know for their fashion designs, need to get into the Bible business since Tyndale, Crossway, Zondervan, Lockman, Cambridge, Oxford, etc have done a terrible job publishing Bibles.

Hopefully, Mark will continue changing how Bible's are being made.


----------



## A S (Jun 10, 2009)

I just ordered one!


----------



## ADKing (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Thanks! Just ordered one. A good price for a solid bible, which comes in handy during these times. Review can be found here.



Nice!


----------



## JM (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally got around to placing my order, I picked up three.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 17, 2009)

I got mine in on Monday and love it. I can't think of a better Bible for the price.


----------



## Romans 8 Verse 28 (Jun 18, 2009)

JM said:


> Finally got around to placing my order



Same here, I ordered two yesterday.


----------



## Denton Elliott (Jun 18, 2009)

What do you think of the Zippered option?

Dumb question: What are the metric psalms? Are they the Psalms re-written for singing?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 19, 2009)

Denton Elliott said:


> What do you think of the Zippered option?
> 
> Dumb question: What are the metric psalms? Are they the Psalms re-written for singing?



No, that is a good question.

The _Psalms of David in Metre_ is the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter that the TBS includes in some editions that they publish. It is a special translation of the biblical Psalter for the purpose of singing the Psalms.

Every Psalm except the 136th is in common meter or if there are two versions of it, one of them is in common meter. You can sing these Psalms to common meter tunes such as "Amazing Grace", "Azmon" (O for a Thousand Tongues to Sing), St. Anne ("O God Our Help in Ages Past") - or any tune listed in the back of a hymnals "Metrical Index of Tunes" under the classification C.M. or C.M.D., although some tunes will seem more appropriate per passage than others.

Search the Internet. There are a lot of resources on this work. One of them is my blog, Precentor in Charlotte.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 19, 2009)

What peer pressure! You guys made it sound like the best thing since chocolate, so I ordered one too. And . . . I'm not a KJV guy! 

Oh, oh, I think I hear that nice man selling widgets door-to-door. I don't even need widgets, but it sounds like such a good deal. They are in Luxury Calfskin leather. Supplied in presentation box. Quality sewn binding with high end paper and decorative head & tail bands. Semi-yapp page protection and gilt page edges. Two marker ribbons. Wow! That will be one of my nicest widgets yet!


----------



## E Nomine (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the zippered option! I just don't need any more KJVs.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 25, 2009)

My Luxury Calfskin leather Windsor Bible in presentation box arrived today. Wow! The sewn binding with high end paper and decorative head & tail bands and semi-yapp page protection and gilt page edges with two marker ribbons is pretty amazing for $32!


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 25, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> My Luxury Calfskin leather Windsor Bible in presentation box arrived today. Wow! The sewn binding with high end paper and decorative head & tail bands and semi-yapp page protection and gilt page edges with two marker ribbons is pretty amazing for $32!


 
I agree, so much so that I ordered another copy for my wife. She loves it too.


----------



## KSon (Jul 15, 2009)

I just received mine and like it very much. Looks a bit like my Allan and Sons from a distance. Don't get me wrong, for $32 you will not find a better-made Bible, but there are some weaknesses with this edition. First is the paper, which I find has a bit more bleed-through then in my other TBS/Cambridge Bibles. Secondly, the font style takes a bit to get used to, as it is one that I am unfamiliar with. Again, for the cost you will not find anything comparable to this. The calfskin is nice (not leather-lined--expected, given the cost) and it seems solidly smyth-sewn. I also like the size quite a bit, a bit larger then the Pitt Minion, yet still smaller then the standard-size Bibles. A steal (alright, bad word choice) of a deal.


----------

